# Halifax Co, VA Jack Adult M B&T Out of Time 10/28



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

The following dogs are in need of help ASAP at the Halifax County, VA shelter. This is a high kill shelter and dogs USUALLY ARE EUTHANIZED when their hold period is up. If you can help PLEASE DO NOT WAIT! Please email Sarah if you can help at [email protected] (@yahoo.com) and please email me at [email protected] (@cox.net) with transport questions. Please crosspost!

DONATIONS and SPONSORS welcomed and appreciated!

THIS SHELTER USUALLY EUTHANIZES ALL AVAILABLE DOGS FIRST THING FRIDAY MORNING! DON’T WAIT IF YOU CAN HELP!

Website is HERE -- http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/VA375.html .

THANKS –
Erin Silks
Fairfax, VA

JACK M German Shepherd, tan/black, adult, large

http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/VA375/1224609953/VA375.12198768-1-pn.jpg


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

duplicate, pls close


----------



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry for the duplicate but this post does have more contact information and a better picture then the original one. I did do a search prior to opening a new thread and the original one did not come up.. I did attempt not to duplicate.. Please either copy this information to the original thread and close it. As this post also lists the Transport Coordinator available for Transport assistance.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Halifax Co, VA Jack Adult M B&T Out of Time 10/28*

Please when reporting a thread is a duplicate post link to other thread. I wasn't able to find the other thread -- is it still up?

Also, please list *City*, State at the beginning of the title. This makes it easier to check and track threads.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Bumped the orignal thread back up and latest post states that Jack is at the vet getting checked and if all goes well, there is a potential rescue for him.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

10/31/08 listed as Rescue Pending.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Mods pls close this duplicate; pls see original thread (bumped up)


----------

